# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  La Libertad, Arequipa y Lima son las regiones que más demandan y consumen pollo en Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Avicultores esperan que precio del pollo mejore en lo que resta del año y ganancias se incrementen*  *Lima, set. 07 (ANDINA).-* Los departamentos de La Libertad, Arequipa y Lima se han consolidado como las de mayor demanda y consumo de carne de pollo a nivel nacional, informó el presidente de la Asociación Peruana de Avicultura (APA), Pedro Mitma.  
De acuerdo con el Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag), sólo entre enero y mayo de este año La Libertad, Arequipa y Lima han registrado incrementos de 13, diez y 8.6 por ciento, respectivamente, en la demanda de pollo, explicó a la agencia Andina. 
Sostuvo que en la selva del país, a pesar de no representar un mercado grande, el aumento también ha sido importante. Así en el caso de Loreto se ha logrado un crecimiento de 22 por ciento en el período mencionado, mientras que en San Martín de 16 por ciento. 
En el caso del consumo, los incrementos en estos departamentos son similares a los obtenidos en la demanda, lo cual nos permite afirmar que a la fecha son los líderes en demanda y consumo de carne de pollo, anotó. 
Respecto al impacto de la crisis mundial en la demanda de la carne de esta ave, indicó que si bien aparentemente hay una reducción, esta situación se está enfrentando con una rebaja en los precios de las unidades vendidas. 
Ahora los avicultores venden más pero eso no significa que ganen más pues el precio es menor que antes. El margen de utilidad se ha reducido, puntualizó. 
Recordó que en julio pasado el precio promedio del pollo en los centros de acopio fue de 4.42 nuevos soles por kilo, mientras que en granja fue de 4.16 soles y en los lugares de venta al público de 6.54 soles. 
En los primeros siete meses la tendencia del precio ha sido volátil pero se espera que para los últimos cuatro meses del año este indicador se recupere y permita a los avicultores tener una mayor ganancia, concluyó Mitma.Temas similares: EN BUSCA DE PROVEEDORES DE PALTA HASS DE PREFERENCIA EN LA ZONA DE COSTERA DESDE LA LIBERTAD HASTA LIMA Artículo: Minag iniciará encuesta nacional agropecuaria en Ica, Arequipa, Lima y Lambayeque Ventas de carne de pollo en Lima sumarían US$ 1,009 millones en el 2009, prevé Maximixe Pollo se vende a S/. 4.70 y precio del huevo baja en centros de acopio de Lima Consumo de pollo en Lima Metropolitana aumenta 3.61% en lo que va del año pese a su mayor precio

----------


## Alberto Arata

Muy de acuerdoÑ 
“Ahora los avicultores venden más pero eso no significa que ganen más pues el precio es menor que antes. El margen de utilidad se ha reducido”, esta crisis mundial afecto el consumo de los peruanos por ello hubo mucha carne de aves tambien esta que se han tomado medida eliminando abuelos de las aves..

----------

